# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  abwertende Vorsilben im Thai

## Joseph

Heute soll es um zwei Silben (sogen. bound stems) gehen, die z.B. dazu dienen, aus gewöhnlichen Wörtern beleidigende Vokabeln zu machen. Bitte nicht als Anleitung zur Beleidigung der thailändischen Damen benutzen!!!

Es handelt sich um die Silben ??? und ?? (etwa: kurzgesprochenes ai bzw. langes ii)

Bevor 1874 in Thailand von König Chulalongkorn die Sklaverei abgeschafft wurde, rief man die weiblichen Sklaven mit ‚ii’ plus Namen, die männlichen mit ‚ai’ + Namen, also z.B. ???? (etwa: iifon) = Sklavin Fon! oder  ?????? (etwa: aidääng) = Sklave Dääng. 

Nachdem Chulalongkorn die Sklaverei abgeschafft hatte, blieben die Vorsilben mit abwertender, teilweise sehr beleidigender Bedeutung bestehen. 

1)??? (etwa: kurzgesprochenes ai)  wird meist für männliche Wesen genommen:

?????? (etwa: aingoh) = du Dummkopf! Du Narr!
??????? (etwa: aikwaai) = du dümmlicher Mensch!
????? (etwa: aidamm) = du Dunkelhäutiger (dunkelhäutig sein ist bekanntlich etwas Niedriges in Thailand)
????????? (etwa: aili-än) = du Italiener! (sehr abwertend) (‚lian’ von engl. Ita *lian*)
????????????  (etwa: aithauhuagnu) = Du schmutziger alter Mann! (schmutzig auf die Gesinnung bezogen)
???????? (etwa: aidti-e) = du Zwerg!

Die Vorsilbe ??? (etwa: ai) wird manchmal lang ausgesprochen und dann ???? (etwa: aai) geschrieben. In Lexika wird gesagt, dies sei nur eine andere ´Schreibweise, die Bedeutung sei gleich, doch ist das lang gezogene ‚aai’ meines Erachtens nicht so stark abwertend wie das kurz gesprochene ‚ai’.

Beispiele, die ich gehört habe:
?????????????  (etwa: aaidegkonnii) = dieses Kind hier
????????????? (etwa: aaimahdtoanii) = dieser Hund hier (mit dem man z.B. Mitleid hat)
?????????? (etwa: aaidjiou) : so wird der noch kleine Penis eines Jungen genannt.

2)?? (etwa: iih)
Wird vornehmlich für weibliche Personen benutzt, auch für gewisse Tiere, ganz selten für Männer.
für weibl.Personen:
?????? (etwa: iiu-an) = Du Dicke! Du Fette!
????? (etwa: iidtua) = Du Hure! (wörtlich: Du Körper!)
????? (etwa: iidoog) = Du Hure! (wörtlich: Du Blume)
????? (etwa iinaang) = Du Weib (abwertende Bezeichnung für eine Frau)
Hin und wieder auch für Männer:
????????? (etwa: iidtaahkonnii) = dieser Bursche! 
Für Tiere (im Lexikon habe ich ca. 30 stück gefunden). Ein Beispiel:
???? (etwa: iigaa) = der Rabe

‚ii’ kommt auch mit tiefem Ton gelegentlich vor, z.B. ??????  (etwa: iinuh) = Geliebte, vielleicht kriege ich ja bald mal zu hören:   ??????????????????????? (maiyaagbpenniinuhkoongkun) = ich möchte nicht (nur) Ihre Geliebte sein (sondern geheiratet werden). 

Personen, die sehr vertraut miteinander sind, bei denen man sicher sein kann, dass sie nichts krumm nehmen, werden öfter mit ‚ai’ und 'ii’ angeredet. So wie man bei uns im vertrauten Kreis auch scherzhaft zu jemandem sagen kann: Du Dickerchen. Ein Farang sollte in Gegenwart von Thais *niemals* ein Wort mit ‚ai’ oder ‚ii’ benutzen!

----------

> ...Ein Farang sollte in Gegenwart von Thais *niemals* ein Wort mit ‚ai’ oder ‚ii’ benutzen!


Kommt  drauf an, ob sich jemand diese Auszeichnung wirklich verdient hat. Dann können sogar Thais zustimmend nicken. Ansonsten stimme ich dem natürlich zu.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Joseph
> 
> ...Ein Farang sollte in Gegenwart von Thais *niemals* ein Wort mit ‚ai’ oder ‚ii’ benutzen!
> 
> 
> Kommt  drauf an, ob sich jemand diese Auszeichnung wirklich verdient hat. Dann können sogar Thais zustimmend nicken. Ansonsten stimme ich dem natürlich zu.



 ::  

"ii" wird auch abwertend einfach vor den Namen weibl.Personen gestellt - nehmen wir an die Person heisst "Dao" = "iiDao"...


@Joseph: Ganz sicher das sich "aiLi-aen" auf "Italiener" und nicht auf (das engl. Wort) "A-lien" bezieht? Waere ja, besonders als Schimpfwort, naeherliegender!

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Joseph
> 
> ...Ein Farang sollte in Gegenwart von Thais *niemals* ein Wort mit ‚ai’ oder ‚ii’ benutzen!
> 
> 
> Kommt  drauf an, ob sich jemand diese Auszeichnung wirklich verdient hat. Dann können sogar Thais zustimmend nicken. Ansonsten stimme ich dem natürlich zu.



 ::  

"ii" wird auch abwertend einfach vor den Namen weibl.Personen gestellt - nehmen wir an die Person heisst "Dao" = "iiDao"...


@Joseph: Ganz sicher das sich "aiLi-aen" auf "Italiener" und nicht auf (das engl. Wort) "A-lien" bezieht? Waere ja, besonders als Schimpfwort, naeherliegender!

----------


## odd

So ganz einfach duerfte dies nicht sein, denn es gibt ein paar Woerter die oft im Sprachgebrauch sind wie z.B.

?? husten oder auch
???, schuechtern,

die mir jetzt aus dem stegreif einfallen.

----------


## Samuianer

...stimmt ebenfalls, ist aber so!

Eben eine weitere Eigenart dieser Sprache.

----------


## Joseph

Freue mich, dass es wieder verschiedene Bemerkungen zu meinem Beitrag gibt. Dazu möchte ich noch etwas sagen:


odd schreibt:
"@Joseph: Ganz sicher das sich "aiLi-aen" auf "Italiener" und nicht auf (das engl. Wort) "A-lien" bezieht? Waere ja, besonders als Schimpfwort, naeherliegender!"

Naja, hier verlasse ich mich auf die Angaben in der L:iteratur. Da steht, dass der Ausdruck im 2. Weltkrieg aufgekommen sein, als man verschiedene Nationalitäten so benannte. Da steht, 'ailian' kommte von 'Italian'. Einen Japaner nannte man damals abwertend ????? (etwa:aiyoh), so wie wir die Japaner manchmal "Japse" nennen... 'aiyoh' -so steht da- habe sich nicht gehalten, den Ausdruck kennen nur noch einige alte Leute, während der Begriff 'ailian' wiederbelebt worden sei, weil das Vorurteil bestehe (oder die Beobachtung gemacht wurde?), dass manche italienische Touristen nicht sicht so benehmen, wie die Thais es erwarten...

odd nimmt Bezug auf 'ähnliche'  Wörter (??? , ?? und ???).   Nun, die habe ich natürlich nicht gemeint, das ist mit gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Denn: Es gibt (mindestens) drei qualitativ unterscheidende Kriterien in der Thaisprache, andere Buchstaben, andere Silbenlänge und anderen Ton. Diese Kriterien sind völlig gleichberechtigt. Zwischen ?? und ??? gibt es einen Tonunterschied, das wird im Thai nicht verwechselt, es ist ein Unterschied genau so gravierend wie bei Butter und Mutter, wo auch genau ein qualitativer Unterschied zwischen den Wörtern besteht.
Zwischen ???  und ??? bestehen zwei Unterschiede (genau genommen drei, weil auch der Vokal etwas anders gebildet wird), nämlich Ton und Länge, das entspricht dem Unterschied wie z.B. von 'Dogge' und 'Dürre', wo auch genau zwei Unterschiede bestehen. Für den, dessen Muttersprache keine Tonsprache ist, ist es sehr schwierig zu verstehen, dass der Ton ein qualitativ unterscheidendes Merkmal ist ebenso wie ein anderer Buchstabe...Ein Thai, der damit aufgewachsen ist, wird ??? , ?? und ??? niemals verwechseln. Wenn wir Farangs es verwechseln, werden wir belächelt, man kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass und ein Tonunterschied oder ein Längenunterschied so wenig bedeutet...

Joseph

----------


## odd

> odd schreibt:
> "@Joseph: Ganz sicher das sich "aiLi-aen" auf "Italiener" und nicht auf (das engl. Wort) "A-lien" bezieht? Waere ja, besonders als Schimpfwort, naeherliegender!"


Dieses war aber nicht von mir. Diesmal nicht.





> odd nimmt Bezug auf 'ähnliche'  Wörter (??? , ?? und ???).   Nun, die habe ich natürlich nicht gemeint, ...
> 
> Joseph


Richtig wobei der Farang nicht immer die Tonhoehe trifft  ::  

Aber Joseph mach weiter, finde Deine Erklaerung *absolute Sahne* werde ab und zu meinen Beitrag leisten, wenn mir dazu etwas einfaellt oder wobei zu achten ist (waere)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Joseph

odd schreibt:
"Dieses war aber nicht von mir. Diesmal nicht."

Sorry, odd, da habe ich mich vertan! Obwohl Du eigentlich mit Samuianer nicht zu verwechseln bist!

@Samujaner: Deine im Boxring gestellte Frage wg. "Markise" habe ich auch dort beantwortet (so gut ich konnte).

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Joseph
> 
> 
> odd schreibt:
> "@Joseph: Ganz sicher das sich "aiLi-aen" auf "Italiener" und nicht auf (das engl. Wort) "A-lien" bezieht? Waere ja, besonders als Schimpfwort, naeherliegender!"
> 
> 
> Dieses war aber nicht von mir. Diesmal nicht.


  ::   Das war ICH, d.h. mein Fingerflamenco auf der Tastatur! 

Wenn das Kenner in Buechern so darstellen, kenn das nur vom hoeren und meinte NIE damit ist _Italiener_ gemeint, war fest der Meinung es dreht sich um den (ver-thaiten) Begriff _Alien_!

So lernt Mensch immer wieder was dazu! Sonst waere Joseph's Bemuehung auch umsonst und das waere schade!

Wenn dann aber mal eine duerre Dogge daher kommt und Muttern's Butter auffrisst, dann wissen Alle das es sich NICHT um eine dogge Duerre gehandelt hat die Buttern's Mutter gefressen hat und so verhaelt es sich auch mit der tonalen Thaisprache. Letztendlich geht der Sinn aus dem Kontext hervor. Wird ja Niemand, irgendwen als Husten-Ellie bezeichnen, well o.k. es sei denn es handelt sich um eine chronische Bronchitikerin!

Aber das geht jetzt zuweit..!  :cool:  

Erinnert mich an eine Begebenheit mit ??? - Ma = Hund und ??? -ma = Pferd
Ein Freund brachte Sauerbraten vom Pferd mit, ich sagte zu meiner Begleiterin das ist Pferd (auf Thai) und sagte wohl: ??? sie schaute mich ganz entsetzt an und sagte sowas essen nur Khmer und Khun Korii... hmmm dann schuettelte ich den Kopf mimte das Wiehern eines Pferdes nach und sie: Aha! = ???! 

Ich bereitete alles vor und nach einigem Zoegern probierte sie und ass dann mit... und befand das als GUT!   ::  

Also ist auch mal ein gesunder Lacher drin!


@Joseph: Danke schau ich gleich mal rein - erst jetzt nach dem Posten gesehen!

----------

> ....Bevor 1874 in Thailand von König Chulalongkorn die Sklaverei abgeschafft wurde, rief man die weiblichen Sklaven mit ‚ii’ plus Namen, die männlichen mit ‚ai’ + Namen, also z.B. ???? (etwa: iifon) = Sklavin Fon! oder  ?????? (etwa: aidääng) = Sklave Dääng. 
> 
> Nachdem Chulalongkorn die Sklaverei abgeschafft hatte, blieben die Vorsilben mit abwertender, teilweise sehr beleidigender Bedeutung bestehen.............


Der historische Hintergrund mag zwar in der Literatur so beschrieben sein, ist aber meiner Meinung nach weit hergeholt.

Kurze Begruendung:

Sklaven wurden nur von den wenigen Adeligen gehalten, also ausschliesslich im engsten Umkreis des lokalen Herrschers.

Auf dem Lande gab es keinen Grossgrundbesitz und somit auch keine Leibeigenen wie etwa im Osten Europas.

Die Landbevoelkerung benutzt heute noch die oben beschrieben Vorsilben sogar im engsten Familien- und Vertrautenkreis, ohne dabei eine beleidigende Absicht zu hegen.

So ist z.B. die Bezeichnung ii-nuu oder sogar ai-muu keinegswegs abwertend sondern eher liebkosend.

----------


## Joseph

Zum beitrag von woody:
Wieweit Sklaverei in Thailand früher verbreitet war, darüber gibt es sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen, und ich kann mir kein abschließendes Urteil bilden.  Es stimmt, dass eigentliche Leibeigenschaft hauptsächliche bei Adligen verbreitet war. Ich habe gerade hier ein Buch von Archibald Colquhoun vor mir, geschrieben 1885, in dem er schreibt, der Jaoluang von Chiengmai hätten zu der Zeit 1500 Sklaven, sein Vertreter 1000 Sklaven, eine gewisse Jao Ubonwanna 800, die meisten kleineren Adligen 70-100 gehabt. (Chiengmai gehörte damals zum Lanna-Reich) Aus vielen Literaturquellen (und andere Quellen habe ich nicht) scheint  aber hervorzugehen, dass auf dem Lande Schuldknechtschaft und Vertragssklaverei sehr verbreitet waren. So sollen auf dem Lande viele zu Sklaven geworden sein, weil sie durch Spielleidenschaft Schulden gemacht haben, die sie nicht bezahlen konnten, so dass sie sich als Sklaven verkaufen mussten. Auch diese Sklaven wurden mit ‚ai’ und ‚ii’ vor dem Namen angeredet.

Aber selbst wenn man nur die Leibeigenschaft im Umkreis der Adligen meint, so muss man doch sehen, dass gerade die Hofsprache einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die gesamte Sprachentwicklung hatte. 

Dass im vertrauten Kreis, wie ich auch geschrieben hatte, Anreden mit ‚ai’ und ‚ii’ vorkommen, die nicht krumm genommen werden –der Ton macht die Musik- spricht nicht dagegen. Es sind gewissermaßen Abschwächungen der ursprünglich negativen Bedeutungen. Dass sie nur im vertrauten Kreis als liebevolle Anrede benutzt werden, bedeutet ja, dass die Sprecher sich der normalerweise abwertenden Bedeutung der Vorsilben bewusst sind. 

Ich möchte aber noch einmal betonen, ich bin kein Fachmann für diese Fragen, ich kann mich nur auf die mir vorliegende Literatur verlassen, verfasst von Spezialisten, die es besser wissen müssen als ich… Ich bin kein Historiker und kein Linguist...

Joseph

----------


## odd

Ich denke, die unterschiedlichen Meinungen beruhen auf die mangelnde Ueberlieferung der Geschichte. Somit sind unterschiedliche Meldungen die Konsequenz.




> Die Landbevoelkerung benutzt heute noch die oben beschrieben Vorsilben sogar im engsten Familien- und Vertrautenkreis, ohne dabei eine beleidigende Absicht zu hegen.
> 
> So ist z.B. die Bezeichnung ii-nuu oder sogar ai-muu keinegswegs abwertend sondern eher liebkosend.


Liegt wohl auch an der Klassengesellschaft, der Unterwuerfigkeit und wohl auch an der Oertlichkeit.

----------

